# Hiding a key



## Craig2000

I kitesurf and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on securing my car. I don’t have any place on my wetsuit to keep the key fob dry and safe. With my Audi they had a manual key to lock your car and I could put it in a little pouch in wetsuit or hide it on tire, under wipers etc. Obviously, if I hide a key on Tesla you can open the car. 
Anyone have any suggestions? Thx


----------



## Long Ranger

Trade in your S for a 3 or Y and use the RFID card? 

How about using a phone as a key? You could power it off and hide it on the car. A bit big, but seems like it could work. Or just hide the fob under a rock somewhere.


----------



## lance.bailey

various places sell "fake rocks" that people can stash in the garden. they were actually a key hiding location. keep one in the car and use it to hide the key near your car. just learn to park near rocks.

https://www.uncommongoods.com/product/key-hiding-rock
full disclaimer - i've never used them, i don't use them. the above link was a quick google for an example.


----------



## JasonF

Craig2000 said:


> I kitesurf and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on securing my car. I don't have any place on my wetsuit to keep the key fob dry and safe. With my Audi they had a manual key to lock your car and I could put it in a little pouch in wetsuit or hide it on tire, under wipers etc. Obviously, if I hide a key on Tesla you can open the car.
> Anyone have any suggestions? Thx


The old school way to keep the keyfob dry is the same way we used to before water-resistant phones: Put it in a ziplock bag, and seal and fold it.


----------



## Kizzy

You could get one of those faraday pouches to block the signal from the fob (or take out the battery) and find a hiding spot? Enable PIN to Drive just in case.


----------

